# Roku and Tivo



## Butch32940 (Feb 27, 2002)

I am considering adding a roku so I can stream Netflix with Closed Captioning. I am using a wirless router for my Tivo connection and sending the signal trhough a Denon receiver with HDMI. 
Can I add a Roku using the same router and a different input path. If possible, how would I do this? Are there any other advantages that I would receive with the Roku. I do not want to give up Tivo. I am now very pleased with it and don't want to screw anything up.
Roku support was useless. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Just connect to the same wireless router and use a different HDMi port for the Roku. As long as the wireless router is not saturated and you have a decent signal strength, the wireless speeds will be fine with the roku. The streaming services are low bitrate so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JerryAC (Feb 11, 2012)

I have two Roku's, one LT that come with a lifetime subscription to PlayOn, and an Roku 2XD I bought at Wal-Mart. I have two Tivos, an HD and a Premiere.

My DSL is downloading 2.5 mbps. I sometimes get some buffering, but most of the time it works fine. Can't use two Rokus at the same time because my bandwidth is limited. Although my kids have streamed lower quality Netflix on the Tivo at the same time as I'm on the Roku.

I downloaded PyTivo, a plugin that allows me to record / view my PlayOn stations on the Tivo. The Tivo treats it like a transfer. The PlayOn channels show up at the bottom of the list of recorded shows on the Tivo menu. They are in nested style with menus and sub-menus. I think it was on this forum that I found the PyTivo plugin. PlayOn has Netflix, Hulu, and many other channels.

You won't create any problems by connecting the Roku to your TV, The Roku comes with an HDMI port and an AV RCA style cord / port. You pick which one you want to use. You will have to supply your own HDMI cable. The AV cord comes with the Roku.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

We had our Roku before we had our new Premiere and they co-exist just fine. I actually prefer to access streaming content via the Roku even though it's one of the main things that attracted me to the TiVo. It's just much snappier for some reason.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a Tivo Premiere, a Roku, and an AppleTV. 

Tivo does the over the air DVR stuff great! May look into Hulu Plus soon.

Roku is in the kids TV room for Netflix and Amazon Premiere streaming.

AppleTV has THE BEST Netflix app in the industry in my opinion. I use it exclusively for Netflix and occasionally iTunes. My iPhone 4S can also stream content to the AppleTV.

I can stream from the AppleTV and Roku at the same time no problem. Tivo and Roku at the same time no problem too.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

It would be great if Amazon came to Apple TV, but I don't see that happening... well, ever.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Just connect to the same wireless router and use a different HDMi port for the Roku. As long as the wireless router is not saturated and you have a decent signal strength, the wireless speeds will be fine with the roku. The streaming services are low bitrate so it shouldn't be an issue.


Yes I have roku and TiVo and a bunch of apple devices on wifi and don't notice any delay...


----------

